# Re: Help - Having a Rough Time



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh Metoo, i hope you feel better soon. I have had a horrible IBS week as well, but luckily am feeling better now. I am so sorry you have to go through all this.Regarding the tapes i don't really know what to say. It might not be the tapes.You know that you can get through this-you do it everyday of your life. So you know you can. i can't understand fully how you feel but i can empathise? We all want to get better so badly that when something bad happens it feels like the end of the world. I definately know how that feels.How do you know you are in pain if you are alseep?Give Mike or Eric an email and talk to them. They can probably help a lot more than. Me.I hope you feel better soon.Loads of love and hugs,Spliff......Mike: timelineservices###cs.comEric:falcon###webpotential.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me2, So sorry you are having such a rough time right now. Did the tests that were completed at Temple reveal anything? What did the Doc's there recommend for you to do to manage the pain?Cause perhaps you may need a bit more of a grip on the pain before you can relax enough to enjoy the benefits of the tapes. Yet, perhaps the Doc's at Temple may have come to a different conclusion other than IBS regarding your symptoms? If that is the case, I'm not sure if the audioprogram would be the best one??? What did the Doc's say would help you manage the pain?BQ


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry metoooWhat the test are saying? If nothing wrong, they may be give you some anti-anxiety medication (not because of anxiety but to relax your body) so that you could relax much more while listening to the tapes...---- bye


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Metoo, you certainly have had your share of problems this year, and I am sorry to see you are still not well. As Mike and Shawn and I have said in a past phone call and/or emails to you, we have given you moral support and suggestions and so now it's best if you don't worry about the tapes at this point. The IBS tapes are intended for those who are dealing with IBS as the main complaint, and for those with comorbid or co-existing problems, though they may provide some help, direct medical attention is needed. You are not doing anything wrong by not being "able" to listen to the tapes. Your pain and other issues are keeping you from being able to attend to them, which is normal and natural given all that you are having to deal with.Your quality of life is being compromised, and having been at Temple and UNC it must be very frustrating to not have had your medical issues resolved. If the medical professionals at these two locations haven't been able to address your needs, you must be very frustrated indeed, and all of us on the BB empathize with you and that frustration. The IBS tapes, or any of the self-help tapes from any source no matter what the title, etc. though they may give some insight and support, for the most-part, they most likely will not address the problems you are facing, and while we on the BB can provide love, caring and support, to help see you through and give you a cyber-hand-holding, it does not and cannot take the place of the medical attention you are needing. Our hearts go out to you, I know you have had these issues a long time, and see no end in sight. You don't mention what happened at Temple, other than you oviously had a hard time there and you were not helped. Unfortuantely for you, at this point, you just haven't found the medical professional(s) that can address your needs to your satisfaction. Many of us have to go to several docs before our concerns are adequately addressed, though I can see why you would be highly depressed having gone to so many, and still not being helped.There is a saying that to get a different result, you have to do something differently. Sometimes we flip a light switch on and off, thinking that the "next" time I flip the switch in just the same way, the light will now go on. But the reality is, you have to change the light bulb!I am speaking from personal experience here; sometimes I need to do something differently, or I need to have an attitude adjustment. In my own life, I had one yesterday, and it was life altering.The desperation in your post, and your past posts and communications to us here on the BB speak of a real hurt and anguish that has not been addressed by medical centers or physicians or suggestions by well-intentioned people here. That is a much bigger concern than the tapes. I would say, put all tapes aside, the IBS program is not right for you at this time, and Mike would agree on this. In his practice, he has said that patients who have other serious life issues do not receive complete benefit and need the other issues dealt with directly, not thru a recording.So, hopefully, you will get the source of that pain addressed; I am sure all of us on the BB hope that you can move forward to feeling better soon. (((HUGS))) to you... hang in there!With caring...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

metoo, I highly, highly suggest finding a pain clinic in your area that deals in severe pain like this and seeing if there is a treatment plan that will address the pain your having. Some people pain tolerence can also be very low genetically and with IBS this compounds the problem. I believe a pain clinic could work with you and at least come up with some treatment stratigies for you. I agree with M, that you should let the tapes go for now. There must be an answer for you somewhere and I would start with pain specialists at this time. Hopefully they can help where others have not been as helpful since they specialize in it and have learn many new things about pain within the last five years. There are certain ways to shut down pain they can discuss with you.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

MARILYN, Sorry I bothered you ... I made a mistake asking for help. Please understand that I am not asking for any cure or medical help, thats what I went to Temple for, I was just asking about the hypnosis and seeking support and suggestions, however it appears that you misinterpreted my posting. Unfortunately now I realize it was wrong of me to ask for help here on this forum. I am not seeking any sympathy or a lecture.THANKS ALL YOU OTHER GUYS, AND SHAWN FOR YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT, IT REALLY MEANS A LOT TO ME!







Temple did not address the pain issue at all. I went through a lot there and became very ill ...it's taking me time to recuperate, both physically and emotionally.I have been to the only 2 pain clinics here, one I was given narcotics and the other SSRI's which increased most of my symptoms. Biofeedback and accupunture were recommended, however are not covered by insurance. Antianxiety meds unfortunately do not address the pain, irritate the stomach and slow things down even more. Unfortunately they have nothing more to offer.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Metoo, I understand you are in pain and perhaps feeling really low at the moment. But I'm sure you must realize Marilyn meant you nothing but the best in your quest to find a solution to your health problems as do we all.BQ


----------

